
Magic Compiler - arrowgunz
https://mt.cx/magic-compiler
======
Artlav
I made something like that for my PhD (procedural 3D models composed by
natural language description).

It's really easy to start such a project, but the gap between a cool demo and
a practically usable thing is as vast as the void between the stars.

